
Prefect Cloud - makeshiftuser
https://docs.prefect.io/cloud/
======
dmundhra
After reading the landing page copy I am still not sure of the use case. Is it
like AWS Simple Workflows which allows to create dynamic workflows for any
kind of user, or is it more dev or devops specific?

